# Lots of pics of my new S2000 (finally)



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Finally i had some nice weather today, so i could go to work on the new S with the Zymol and a claybar. 

It needs another coat to give it that extra shineyness, so ill do that next time we have some good weather, but im happy with it so far. A few of you chaps asked for pics when i first posted about my purchase so here are a few scaled down ones from the load i took today:

Cheers 

p.s. Just noticed i need to do the tailpipes as well!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice 

James.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks sweeeet Kev. Nice motor.

Who's that ugly bloke tattooed to the passenger door on the 2nd photo?? :wink: :lol:

Looking forward to seeing the car in the flesh 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Very smart. Good choice of colour. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Classic photo taking pose. Good to see.

Good choice.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Nice car Kev! Saw one at a dealers the other day in the same colours except the dash was also in red leather. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Still find myself trying to click the start button everytime i read one of ur posts :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

very nice Kev,

I'm pleased for you, its good to have the steering wheel on the right side too. 

Andy


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Cheers for the positive feedback chaps 



jonah said:


> Nice car Kev! Saw one at a dealers the other day in the same colours except the dash was also in red leather. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Still find myself trying to click the start button everytime i read one of ur posts :roll:


Jonah,
Honda made the bad mistake of making 02 model S2K's 'full' red inside which included the dash aswell as the carpet, doors and seats, they have since reverted back to the black dash if red is chosen as the leather colour. A 'bit' more subtle.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Get the roof down. They look as bad as TTRs with the roof up.
Is that brilliant black? How are you finding it? I was a bit put off by the lack of a pearl effect black paint. There was a second hand one in the dealers and you could see every scratch.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> Get the roof down. They look as bad as TTRs with the roof up.
> Is that brilliant black? How are you finding it? I was a bit put off by the lack of a pearl effect black paint. There was a second hand one in the dealers and you could see every scratch.


Hi Phil. IMHO i prefer the S2's looks with the roof up, unlike the TT which i preferrred down. But the reason for the roof up pics is that i had only just rinsed it, which is why the pics are with the roof up.

As for the colour, Honda dont do a mettalic black for the S2K. The S2K black is Berlina Black which is solid. The mettalic available in the Civic Type R is Nighthawk but Honda have no plans to introduce that to the S. I agree that if its not looked afteer properly it can look shocking! Mine wasn't in great condition (swirls) but lots of love with Zymol and other products and it will look as good as new as shown above.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Is it a plastic rear screen? 
I thought they were glass for some reason.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

jgoodman00 said:


> Is it a plastic rear screen?
> I thought they were glass for some reason.


Earlier models were plastic. They did a revamp at the beginning of last year, which was when I was looking at them. Along with the screen they introduced 16" wheels instead of 15 (or it might be 17 instead of 16), a new rear light cluster design, some new paint colours, and a few other minor bits and bobs. 
I really really wanted a black car (stupid I know) and as I said the black on the S2K put me off. There was a nice metallic blue, but a mate of mine had just bought one and I couldn't buy exactly the same car now, could I?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> jgoodman00 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a plastic rear screen?
> ...


I stand enlightened. I drove one back in 2002 before getting my TT. I dont recall a plastic screen in that one, but I am guessing it must have been! I do however recall what an amazing car it was, bar the roof whistle at motorway speeds. Had it not been for this I am pretty sure I would have bought one...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I like your new car KMP - very distinctive. Also enjoyed reading your write up about it 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=25409


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ok guys, just for you who are a bit confused by the ever so minor differences, here goes......

There are very few differences, all cars apart from the new 04 cars had 16" alloys, but 02 to 03 cars wheels look smaller due to the slight redesign where the spoke doesn't go right to the edge of the rim. The MY04 has further changes and a slight facelift.

*The following changes were made to 02-03 cars*
Glass Rear Screen
Cd player
Slightly restyled alloys which look smaller than <02 cars
Chrome rings around the rear lights
A softer suspension setting which makes the car slightly less "sporty"

Some like the suspension changes and others do not, it is probably best to try both cars if you are in the market for a used S2000. Personally i preffered the 01 firmer ride, so i can live without a glass screen just for that alone.

*04 Differences*
New front and rear bumper design
17" wheels with different Bridgestone tyres
New front and rear lights
Some suspension changes which include a slight ride height change and a little softening of the rear end.
Colour coded headlamp washers

Hope this helps


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Hope this helps


Not really. We all drive TTs


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Hope this helps
> ...


I dont...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jgoodman00 said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Me either. I do, however, drive a faster rice burner


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

phil said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Hope this helps
> ...


not in 'Other Marques' we don't!! :roll:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Well, if you post pedantic comments, expect pedantry in return 

OK. We don't drive S2000s.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Kevin - Stunning  

nuff said


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Nice motor 8)


----------

